# Help Needed with Apoint2k



## rlwolfefl (Aug 28, 2003)

Have spent days loading software and files from my old desktop to my new laptop and now have a dll error everytime I boot my machine that tells me that apoint.ext is trying to load a dll that isn't a windows image. I'm running spybot and here is my hijack file - can someone take a look and let me know what I can do to fix this. Thanks!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.2
Scan saved at 8:14:15 AM, on 8/28/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\CDANTSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\00THotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\PmProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPWRTRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TFNF5.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\EZSP_PX.EXE
C:\toshiba\ivp\ism\pinger.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcatel\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\LMSXXD.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFree.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\Palm\HOTSYNC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\EXCEL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\msagent\AgentSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HiJack this\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bellsouth.net/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00C6482D-C502-44C8-8409-FCE54AD9C208} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\SnagIt 6\SnagItBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SnagIt - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\SnagIt 6\SnagItIEAddin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00THotkey] C:\WINDOWS\System32\00THotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [000StTHK] 000StTHK.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PmProxy] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\PmProxy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LtMoh] C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tpwrtray] TPWRTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TouchED] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe /Type 28
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] "C:\Program Files\Toshiba\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFNF5] TFNF5.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\System32\EZSP_PX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pinger] c:\toshiba\ivp\ism\pinger.exe /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TSysSMon] c:\toshiba\sysstability\tsyssmon.exe /detect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics] "C:\Program Files\Alcatel\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe" /icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rosary Reminder] C:\Program Files\Virtual Rosary\reminder.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LMSXXD] LMSXXD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFree.exe"
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Palm\HOTSYNC.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\bagent.exe
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SnagIt 6.lnk = C:\Program Files\TechSmith\SnagIt 6\SnagIt32.exe
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir.cab
O16 - DPF: {51045741-8C4E-4EAC-8F03-08E43A6FBB29} - http://aft.ancestry.com/aftfiles/files/install/AncestryFamilyTree.cab
O16 - DPF: {597C45C2-2D39-11D5-8D53-0050048383FE} (OPUCatalog Class) - http://office.microsoft.com/productupdates/content/opuc.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37852.5924305556
O16 - DPF: {A1337CC4-FF8E-11D1-9C48-00A0CC20E0D0} (EZListings) - http://www.therealyellowpageslive.net/live/ezlistng.cab
O16 - DPF: {F54C1137-5E34-4B95-95A5-BA56D4D8D743} (Secure Delivery) - http://content-g.kontiki.com/kdx/v2.10/kontiki/kontiki/current/kdx.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{A6A5F0B1-C4E1-4F6E-91B9-06E144A92FB3}: NameServer = 205.152.110.252 205.152.144.235


----------



## rlwolfefl (Aug 28, 2003)

Never mind - found the problem. It was a corrupt driver for my touchpad that wasn't loading. LOL.... so that's what apoint.exe is all about! And here I thought it had something to do with a calendar program! Thanks anyway.


----------

